# Supplements



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Hi...So as I am preparing to move myself and Zorro to India, I am trying to stock up on things that I might need and probably won't find so easily there. 

So whats your view on supplements? Like multi vitamins or oils? Do i need them? If so, what brands do you recommend? I do have NuVet that i will be taking along. I did read that salmon oil is also good to add to his diet.

What else do you think I should get?

All advice is very welcome!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck on the move! I think if you are feeding a good quality complete food then you don't need to worry about suppliments.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure what NuVet is but I agree as long as you are able to get a good quality complete food he should be fine.

Maybe worth stocking up on flea and worm treatments as not sure if they might be harder to get hold of?


----------

